# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  TSFree есть в нем все же вирус

## idw

Есть такой патчик для WinXP, который делает из XP сервер терминалов, называется он TSFree. Так вот DrWeb опазнает в нем в файле WPA_kill.exe Tool.Wpakill, касперский находит в нем трояна.
 Собственно вопрос если в нем все же вирус, потому что в других патчах, таких как Antiwpa антивирусы ничего не находят?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Это вирусных аналитиков соответствующих фирм надо спрашивать.

----------


## yu_mor

говорят - значит наверняка так и есть. Лучше засунь в архив tsfree "нормальный" WPA_kill.exe

----------


## idw

А по самому файлу можно определить троян он или нет?

----------


## Ego1st

> А по самому файлу можно определить троян он или нет?


ага телепатически просканировать, его на то что он делает..

----------


## idw

А вот сами файлы.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Здесь было сообщение, объясняющее что этот файл-патч модернизирует винлогон и добавляет несколько библиотек в системную папку, и подобная реакция антивирусов возможна на модернизацию винлогон.
http://www.nowa.cc/showthread.php?t=49251

Оригинальный пост удален в связи с использованием ненормативной лексики в имени пользователя и самом посте.

----------


## NarKoZ

Таки да, есть в том архиве вирусяг, занимает 20 кб. Вот вылаживаю нормальный архив, это патч для Win XP который дает возможность запускать ХП в терминальном режиме, подробнее читать здесь - http://****.**
также в даном архиве содержиться и WPA_Kill.exe кому надо для целей описаных выше... Всё чистенько и без вирусов... 
 :Wink:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Файл TS-Free-1.1.zip получен 2007.11.20 13:01:47 (CET)
> Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
> AntiVir	7.6.0.34	2007.11.20	TR/Virtl.Wpakill.G
> Avast	4.7.1074.0	2007.11.19	Win32:Agent-KGS
> AVG	7.5.0.503	2007.11.19	Generic.ZXW
> BitDefender	7.2	2007.11.20	Virtool.Wpakill.G
> eSafe	7.0.15.0	2007.11.14	Win32.Hacktool
> Ewido	4.0	2007.11.19	Trojan.Agent.jh
> Fortinet	3.11.0.0	2007.11.20	W32/Generic!tr
> ...





> Файл TerminalserverNoRestrPatch_1_2Pre получен 2007.11.20 13:02:18 (CET)
> Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
> AntiVir	7.6.0.34	2007.11.20	DR/Agent.JH
> Authentium	4.93.8	2007.11.20	is a security risk or a \"backdoor\" program
> Avast	4.7.1074.0	2007.11.19	Win32:Agent-AKC
> AVG	7.5.0.503	2007.11.19	Generic.DQD
> BitDefender	7.2	2007.11.20	Trojan.Agent.JH
> CAT-QuickHeal	9.00	2007.11.19	Trojan.Agent.jh
> ClamAV	0.91.2	2007.11.20	Trojan.Agent-3358
> ...


Вот так!

----------


## fasty

WPAKILL 2.1.5 скачать можно здесь   :"http://": x

----------

